# Pocket watch Dials question?



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

Is there a reason why some pocket watches have the crown/loop at the top whilst others have the crown/loop at the 3 o'clock position (Sidewinders)?

Thank you.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

3 o'clock position is for full hunter when opened the 12 o'clock is at the top.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I concur with Seismic one, and would just add that the crown at 3 o'clock is considered to be a more traditional format while modern pocket watches seem to be generally of the twelve o'clock position variety. One of my favourite modern budget pocket watches is the Limit Full Hunter which although an inexpensive quartz model is surprisingly well-made, has a date feature and sports the crown at the 3 o'clock position - quite classy in my opinion and all the better for having the traditional crown position for convenience when you open the case lid (pics from pocketwatch.co.uk):

This is the gold-plated Limit watch- this example with the older Limit branding but still available for £40 or a shade under that (pic from f.hinds.co.uk)










This is the silver coloured version of the Limit Full Hunter pocket watch, bearing the newer and current logo (pic from pocketwatch.co.uk):


----------

